Ask HN: Interesting questions you wish you could answer about Covid-19 outbreak? - behnamoh
======
HellDunkel
1\. Like everyone else i am watching the COVID-19 dashboard. To put things
into perspective it would be helpful to have a comparative chart of
cases/death due to influenza over the same timespan. What would that look
like?

2\. I assume China lying about their numbers. It is hard to beliefe they
managed to block the virus inside their borders when it already made it
already spread around the globe. What are their true numbers?

3\. How good is the PCB test? Are there false positives and how many.

4\. Why is China not telling the truth? Are they embarrased of something?

